# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] Model RZ-20L (ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ: Πολύ χαμηλός ο ήχος)

## DGeorge

Παίδες Πολλή Καλημέρα σας!  :Very Happy: 
Η προαναφερόμενη τηλεόραση είναι LCD-TFT, Στερεοφωνική, και την έχω ~7ετία (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε μετά την εφαρμογή του ψηφιακού επίγειου σήματος. Πήρα έναν αποκωδικοποιητή φτηνιάρικο...
Κάνει ακόμα δουλειά..... Αλλά....
Με την τηλεόραση ρυθμισμένη με ένταση ήχου στο 100%, και τον αποκωδικοποιητή επίσης στο 100%, ο ήχος στα μεγάφωνα ίσα που ακούγεται!
Η σύνδεση αποκωδικοποιητή-TV γίνεται με καλώδιο SCART.
Να υποψιαστώ τον προενισχυτή AUDIO του αποκωδικοποιητή;
Να υποψιαστώ τον τελικό ενισχυτή AUDIO της TV;
Να υποψιαστώ και τα δύο;
Υπάρχει κάποιο Test, που μπορώ να κάνω;

Ευχαριστώ -εκ των προτέρων- για τον χρόνο, και για την προσοχή σας.
Να είστε όλοι καλά!

Υ.Γ
 Όποιος Τεχνικός -τυχόν- απαντήσει, ας γράψει αν μπορεί: Αξίζει η επισκευή, ή με τα ίδια χρήματα (λέμε) παίρνω μια καινούργια, *LED*, με ενσωματωμένο και τον αποκωδικοποιητή;
Επίσης... Όποιος φίλος Τεχνικός, είναι κοντά προς Καλλιθέα (Αττικής), ας στείλει και προσωπικό μήνυμα. Από τη στιγμή, που υπάρχει η 'εγγύηση' της Παρέας, γιατί να μην επιλέξω να γίνω και πελάτης;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Χωρίς να είμαι τεχνικός, αλλά επειδή πρόσφατα συνάντησα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα το αντιμετώπισα αλλάζοντας το καλώδιο SCART.

----------


## nyannaco

To SCARTο καλώδιο δεν ονομάστηκε τυχαία έτσι! Είναι η πιθανότερη αιτία του προβλήματος. Αν έχεις ένα άλλο, ή μπορείς να δανειστείς ένα, δοκίμασε να βεβαιωθείς (μην ξεχάσεις να κατεβάσεις την ένταση της τηλεόρασης σε κανονικά επίπεδα πριν την ανάψεις με το νέο καλώδιο).

----------

Papas00zas (11-09-15)

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα κι από μένα.
Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. Πρώτη δοκιμή με άλλο καλώδιο SCART. Αν συνεχίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δοκίμασε τον δέκτη σε άλλη τηλεόραση. Αν φτιάξει, φταίει η τηλεόραση σου και πλέον ψάχνεις τη μονάδα ήχου της TV σου, αν συνεχίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα φταίει ο δέκτης σου και ψάχνεις πλέον τηε δική του μονάδα audio.

----------


## DGeorge

> To SCARTο καλώδιο δεν ονομάστηκε τυχαία έτσι! ........



Πριν από χρόνια, όταν είχα κάποιο ψιλο-πρόβλημα με κάποιο πλυντήριο της μητέρας μου, απευθύνθηκα εδώ (σε αυτό το Forum).
Δεν ήμουν, παρά ένα μέλος της μίας ημέρας.... Παρ' όλα αυτά κάποια παλληκάρια από εδω-μέσα σκίστηκαν να μ' εξυπηρετήσουν.
Βλέπω, με χαρά, ότι ο ζήλος κι η θέρμη παραμένουν.
Δεν θα γράψω -απλώς- ένα *"Ευχαριστώ!!!"*. Δεν αξίζετε ένα απλό *"Ευχαριστώ!!!*. Αξίζετε πολλά περισσότερα!
Να είσαστε όλοι καλά μοιράζοντας Γνώση, Πείρα, και Ιδέες σε ανθρώπους, που έχουν ανάγκη. 
....Κι εννοείται.... Ένα μεγάλο *"Ευχαριστώ!"* προς όλους σας, για την προσοχή, τον χρόνο, και την ανταπόκρισή σας.

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα στην ωραία παρέα, και Καλή Εβδομάδα!  :Very Happy: 
Παιδιά δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει... Κάθε άλλο!
Ωστόσο, εκτιμώ ότι ~κατά το Σαβ/Κύριακο, που μας έρχεται, θα έχω πρόχειρο έναν άλλον αποκωδικοποιητή και ένα άλλο καλώδιο SCART-SCART, ώστε να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου.
Θα ενημερώσω σίγουρα, όποια κι αν θα είναι η τροπή των καταστάσεων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

πριν πάρεις άλλο δοκίμασε να το βάλεις ανάποδα(αντιστροφή).

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά, για το θερμό ενδιαφέρον σας.
Νεώτερα από το 'μέτωπο'....:
*1)* Δοκίμασα με δανεικό καλώδιο SCART-SCART (ήταν ακόμα στη συσκευασία του). Αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο. Η απόδοση του ήχου, αν αυξομειωνόταν, ήταν τόσο μικρή η μεταβολή, που θα μπορούσε -άνετα- να είναι και θέμα της φαντασίας μου.
*2)* Δοκίμασα και με άλλον αποκωδικοποιητή.... 'Μιά από τα ίδια'!
Δυστυχώς το πράγμα πηγαίνει προς τα εκεί όπου φοβόμουν από την πρώτη στιγμή:.... Τηλεόραση!!!!

Κι εδώ τίθενται πάλι τα δεδομένα και τα ερωτήματα προς την παρέα:
Δεδομένα: Ο δέκτης είναι ~7ετίας (αν όχι παραπάνω). Η ποιότητά του (και τότε που τον αγόρασα) ήταν 'Βασική' (τίποτα ιδιαίτερο).
Ερωτήματα: 1) Αξίζει να τον επισκευάσω, ή με ~ίδια χρήματα παίρνω καινούργιο (ισοδύναμο) (και με τον αποκωδικοποιητή ενσωματωμένο);
2) Αν αξίζει η επισκευή του, υπάρχει κάποιο μέλος-φιλαράκι (γύρω από Καλλιθέα), ο οποίος επισκευάζει δέκτες TV, ώστε να τον προτιμήσω, αντί οποιουδήποτε άλλου-τυχαίου;

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους σας, και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά, για το ενδιαφέρον, τον χρόνο, τις ιδέες, την ανταπόκριση, τη ζεστασιά σας.

Αν θέλουν τα παιδιά της Διαχείρισης, μπορούν να επισημάνουν το Θέμα ως (Λυμένο, Ολοκληρωμένο... ο,τιδήποτε νομίζουν).

----------


## RADIO6146KISAMOS

Ενας προχειρος ελεγχος ειναι αν η tv εχει ακουστικα να τα βαλεις να δεις αν εκει ακουγεται κανονικα ο ηχος οποτε ειναι θεμα ηχειων.Αν και εκει ειναι χαμηλα τα ποσοστα τοτε φταιει η εξοδος η η τροφοδοσια της δεν δεχεται την κανονικη ταση αυτα εν ολιγοις.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Άν και μάλλον έχεις αποφασίσει για αντικατάσταση.
Μόνη της η τηλεόραση βγάζει ήχο σε αναλογικά κανάλια και σε dvd κλπ; Άλλη είσοδο δεν έχει; dvi, hdmi,rca;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πως βγήκε η διάγνωση ότι φταίει η τν και όχι ο αποκ/τής ή κάποια ρύθμιση στα μενού του ήχου;

----------


## DGeorge

> Πως βγήκε η διάγνωση ότι φταίει η τν και όχι ο αποκ/τής......





> .........2) Δοκίμασα και με άλλον αποκωδικοποιητή.... 'Μιά από τα ίδια'!....


Ο 'άλλος' αποκωδικοποιητής' αποσυνδέθηκε και δοκιμάστηκε εκείνη την ώρα, ενώ ήταν σε χρήση (με άλλη TV), και λειτουργούσε πλήρως.


> ...... ή κάποια ρύθμιση στα μενού του ήχου;


Στα μενού του ήχου η ένταση (και στον αποκωδ/τή, και στην TV) είναι στο 100% (MAX.).


> Άν και μάλλον έχεις αποφασίσει για αντικατάσταση......


Φίλε μου, αν μπορούσα να 'τη βγάλω καθαρή' με <100Ε, ευχαρίστως να την κρατούσα.... Εξ'άλλου η εικόνα της είναι -ακόμα- μιά χαρά.


> ...Μόνη της η τηλεόραση βγάζει ήχο σε αναλογικά κανάλια ....


Την έβαλα να σαρώσει... Δεν πιάνει τίποτε -πλέον- από αναλογικό κανάλι. 


> ...και σε dvd κλπ;....


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δοκιμάσει σε κάποιο DVD. Δεν έχω εύκαιρο και κάποιο καλό τέτοιο 'μηχανάκι'.


> .......Άλλη είσοδο δεν έχει; dvi, hdmi,rca;


Είπαμε... Και τότε που την πήρα, ήταν 'βασικό μοντέλο', για τηλεόραση TFT. Το γεγονός ότι είχε και την είσοδο SCART (έχει και RCA) ήταν πάρα πολύ.....
Με σύνδεση SCART-RCA δεν είχε ούτε ήχο, ούτε εικόνα... (Εκεί -μάλλον- έφταιγε το καλώδιο).
Θα δω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω!!.......

Δεν θα κουραστώ -πάντως- να σας *Ευχαριστώ!!!!* για το πολύ θερμό ενδιαφέρον, τον χρόνο, τις ιδέες, τις απαντήσεις, τις ανταποκρίσεις σας.

----------


## nyannaco

> Με σύνδεση SCART-RCA δεν είχε ούτε ήχο, ούτε εικόνα... (Εκεί -μάλλον- έφταιγε το καλώδιο).


Αλλη μια εύκολη και φτηνή δοκιμή. Αν παίξει με ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο (προφανώς άλλο, βέβαια), τη γλιτώνεις φτηνά.

----------


## DGeorge

Τέρατα τρις-άθλια.... Με κάνετε να δακρύζω με το θερμό σας ενδιαφέρον!!!  Να είστε όλοι -μα όλοι σας- καλά!!!!!! (Μέσα απ' όλη μου την ψυχή σας  το εύχομαι!!!)
Περισσότερα νεώτερα:
*1)* Βρήκα στο Internet ένα Service Manual, για παρόμοιο μοντέλο RX-20LA70. Ίσως βρω κι από κει καμμιά χρήσιμη ιδέα....
*2)* Βρήκα ένα περίεργο  καλώδιο SCART-RCA, το οποίο:
*a)* Αντί να έχει το κανονικό  με τα 20pinάκια, αυτό  έχει ένα διαμορφωμένο , όπου μαύρα είναι pinάκια, ενώ γκρίζα είναι κενά  (δηλαδή έχει οκτώ-8- pinάκια).
*b)* Από δε την άλλη πλευρά υπάρχουν τέσσερα  καλώδια με φις RCA: 2 κόκκινα, που γράφουν (επάνω τους) AUDIO-IN &  AUDIO-OUT, και δύο μαύρα που, γράφουν (επάνω τους) VIDEO-IN &  VIDEO-OUT.
*c)* Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί, και τι έκανε αυτός που το είχε. Ωστόσο, μάλλον  μου κάνουν για δοκιμές με κάποιο Videάκι, έστω και ένα-ένα AUDIO κανάλι  τη φορά.

*3)* Βρήκα, επίσης, ένα set  μεγαφωνάκια (με ενισχυτή) για PC. Σκοπεύω να το δοκιμάσω στην έξοδο των  ακουστικών, ώστε -τουλάχιστον- να δω τι γίνεται με την προενίσχυση.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

"*Στα μενού του ήχου η ένταση (και στον αποκωδ/τή, και στην TV) είναι στο 100% (MAX.)*."

Δεν εννοούσα το προφανές αλλά πιο "βαθειά" στο μενού in/out κλπ.
Ίσως οι επαφές έχουν οξειδωθεί από την πολύχρονη μη χρήση.
Ρυθμίζοντάς την στο AV (RCA) *εάν είναι είσοδος* και ακουμπώντας στο κέντρο του ήχου ακούς βόμβο;;

ΥΓ Επίσης ο άλλος  αποκωδικοποιητής αν λειτουργούσε με σκάρτ δοκιμάστηκε με το ίδιο καλώδιο και με την ίδια "φορά";;

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αποτελέσματα δοκιμών: Για να μην σας ζαλίζω με λεπτομέρειες.... Δεν έπιασε καμμία δοκιμή άλλου καλωδίου.
Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν λίγο~πολύ ίδια με αυτά της βλάβης.

Υπήρξε όμως και μιά πρόοδος... Το Setάκι των μεγαφώνων για PC συνδέθηκε στην υποδοχή για τα ακουστικά.
Πήρε ισχύ από το τροφοδοτικάκι του, άναψε.... Και ιδού! Σημαντική αύξηση στην ένταση του ήχου!!!!!
Δεν τρίζουν βέβαια τα τζάμια από τις μπαλκονόπορτες!
Ωστόσο... Είμαι δυό δωμάτια πιο πέρα από τον δέκτη. Στο ενδιάμεσο δωμάτιο λειτουργεί κλιματισμός. Κι εγώ, εδω στο PC, ακούω πεντακάθαρα όσα λέγονται!!
Υποψιάζομαι, για μίαν ακόμα φορά, ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει στο τελικό τμήμα ενίσχυσης AUDIO της TV (συμπεριλαμβάνω και τη σύνδεση των μεγαφώνων, όπως και τα ίδια της τα μεγάφωνα).
Η ψηφιακή ρύθμιση της έντασης του ήχου, είτε μέσα από τον αποκωδ/τή, είτε μέσα από την TV, δείχνει να έχει σωστή ανταπόκριση ως προς την ένταση του ήχου στα μεγαφωνάκια (για το PC).

Εξακολουθώ να ρωτώ/ζητώ:
Αν υπάρχει φίλος-μέλος από αυτήν την τόσο ζεστή παρέα, που επισκευάζει TV, και είναι κοντά στην Καλλιθέα, ας γράψει.... Να τον προτιμήσω!

Και πάλι!!!
Να είσαστε όλοι -μα όλοι σας- καλά!!! Σας *Θερμο-Ευχαριστώ!!!!* όλους σας για το τόσο ενδιαφέρον σας!
Με έχετε κατασυγκινήσει όλοι!




> "*Στα μενού του ήχου η ένταση (και στον αποκωδ/τή, και στην TV) είναι στο 100% (MAX.)*."
> 
> Δεν εννοούσα το προφανές αλλά πιο "βαθειά" στο μενού in/out κλπ.
> Ίσως οι επαφές έχουν οξειδωθεί από την πολύχρονη μη χρήση.
> Ρυθμίζοντάς την στο AV (RCA) *εάν είναι είσοδος* και ακουμπώντας στο κέντρο του ήχου ακούς βόμβο;;


Τα κοίταξα και τα ξανακοίταξα όλα -βαθειά- στα μενού. Βόμβος ακούγεται από τα RCA (όπως το γράφεις), αλλά είναι κι αυτός πολύ χαμηλός.




> ................ΥΓ Επίσης ο άλλος  αποκωδικοποιητής αν λειτουργούσε με σκάρτ δοκιμάστηκε με το ίδιο καλώδιο και με την ίδια "φορά";;


Ναι! και Ναι!  :Razz:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Παίδες Πολλή Καλημέρα σας! 
> Η προαναφερόμενη τηλεόραση είναι LCD-TFT, Στερεοφωνική, και την έχω ~7ετία (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
> *Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε μετά την εφαρμογή του ψηφιακού επίγειου σήματος.* Πήρα έναν αποκωδικοποιητή φτηνιάρικο...
> Κάνει ακόμα δουλειά..... Αλλά....
> Με την τηλεόραση ρυθμισμένη ..................................................  ....νω και πελάτης;


Αν εγινε βλάβη συμπτωματικά τότε,  συμφωνώ

----------


## DGeorge

Τι να σε κάνω, που είσαι στην Κάρπαθο;!
Αν ήσουν Πετράλωνα, Ν.Σμύρνη, εδω-γύρω, θα έφερνα πίτσες, μπύρες, τα μηχανάκια (σετάκι TV-καλώδια-αποκωδ/τή) και θα ερχόμουν για TV-πίτσα πάρτυ. :Hammer: 
...Κι η αμοιβή ---- αμοιβή! Η εργασία οφείλει να αμοίβεται!...........Πέρα από τον χαβαλέ!!!!!!



> Αλλη μια εύκολη και φτηνή δοκιμή. Αν παίξει με  ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο (προφανώς άλλο, βέβαια), τη γλιτώνεις φτηνά.


Εννοείται ότι ισχύουν και για σένα τα ίδια... Αν δεν μου 'έπεφτες μακρυά' θα γινόταν -επίσης- TV-πίτσα πάρτυ.

----------


## manolo

καλησπέρα κι από εμένα,
αν μπορείς να τσεκάρεις τα ηλεκτρονικά στη πλακέτα, έλεγξε πρώτα απ΄όλα αν τροφοδοτείται με τη σωστή τάση που πρέπει το ολοκληρωμένο του ήχου, και αν αυτή είναι σωστή, έλεγξε σε δεύτερη φάση τις εξόδους του και ίσως κάποια πυκνωτάκια που είναι γύρω απ' αυτές στην έξοδο του ολοκληρωμένου. Πιθανώς να φταίει και το ίδιο το IC φυσικά.

----------


## DGeorge

> καλησπέρα κι από εμένα,.......


Πολλή Καλημέρα και σ' εσένα. :Very Happy: 


> .....αν μπορείς να τσεκάρεις τα ηλεκτρονικά στη πλακέτα, έλεγξε πρώτα απ΄όλα αν τροφοδοτείται με τη σωστή τάση που πρέπει το ολοκληρωμένο του ήχου........


δυστυχώς δεν έχω ούτε τον χώρο, ούτε τον χρόνο για ν'αρχίσω το ψάξιμο  :Crying or Very sad: 
Γι' αυτό εξ'άλλου είμαι στο να την πάω στο μάστορα, ή στο να την αντικαταστήσω. Και γι' αυτό ψάχνω και φίλο από την παρέα, ώστε να τον προτιμήσω!
Πιτσιρικάς έκανα το τραπέζι, στην Τραπεζαρία της μάνας μου, περιστασιακό εργαστήριο, κι ας χτυπιόταν η συγχωρεμένη. Τώρα, που το Τραπέζι της Τραπεζαρίας μου το έχω πληρώσει από υστέρημα, ούτε τολμώ να σκεφτώ όπως τότε! :Wink: 


> .....και αν αυτή είναι σωστή, έλεγξε σε δεύτερη φάση τις εξόδους του και ίσως κάποια πυκνωτάκια που είναι γύρω απ' αυτές στην έξοδο του ολοκληρωμένου. Πιθανώς να φταίει και το ίδιο το IC φυσικά.


Ως προς τη σκέψη/μέθοδο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αυτό -σίγουρα- θα έκανα..... Αν είχα Χώρο και Χρόνο!!!!

----------


## DGeorge

Νεώτερων συνέχεια.... Βρήκα μικρό καλώδιο αρσενικό -θηλυκό φις Stereo-ακουστικών (μίνι). Βρήκα αντάπτορα αρσενικό Stereo μίνι φις ακουστικών -- 2RCA. Τέλος, βρήκα και ένα καλό Stereo καλώδιο RCA-RCA. Τα σύνδεσα όλα αυτά, και σύνδεσα την έξοδο ακουστικών της TV μου, με το στερεοφωνικό compact συνολάκι μου. Είχε δύο RCA εισόδους για AUDIO έξοδο από Stereo συσκευή VIDEO.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι ΚΑΙ το στάδιο της πεοενίσχυσης δεν τα λέει πολύ καλά, διότι: Με τον ενισχυτή σε αρκετά μεγάλη ένταση ήχου, ακούω δυνατά-ανθρώπινα. Αν το βάλω, όμως π.χ. στο ενσωματωμένο Ράδιο FM, με την ίδια ένταση, θα φύγουν όλα τα ζωντανά από το σπίτι, θα τρίξουν τα τζάμια, θα ενοχληθούν αρκετά οι γείτονες κλπ κλπ. .....Για τέτοια ένταση μιλάμε!!!
Βέβαια, ίσως παίζει κάποιον αρνητικό ρόλο μιά πιθανή ασυμβατότητα στη σύνθετη αντίσταση της εξόδου των ακουστικών, και σ' αυτήν της εισόδου του Ενισχυτή. Δεν είμαι τόσο διαβασμένοπς Τεχνικός ώστε να το γνωρίζω.
Πάντως, με 'μπάλωμα του κερατά', το πρόβλημα καλύφθηκε.... Τουλάχιστον συμπτωματολογικά (όπως θα έλεγε κι ο γιατρός)!

Και εξακολουθώ, να λέω, ότι θα πέταγα τη σκούφια μου για ένα TV-Πίτσα Πάρτυ με κάποιον Τεχνικό από την παρέα.......

----------


## DGeorge

> ...ΚΑΙ το στάδιο της π*ε*οενίσχυσης  δεν τα λέει πολύ καλά,......


Παίδες Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας :Biggrin: ! Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη!!!!!!!!
Η κατάσταση εξακολουθεί να έχει όπως και τότε. Ο ήχος, από τα μεγάφωνα της TV, έχει χαθεί -πλέον- τελείως!
Ο ενισχυτής (παλιό stereo) εξακολουθεί να κάνει πιστά τα χρέη του.
Ωστόσο, ρε παίδες, δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας συνάδελφοε, (προς τα Νότια Προάστια - Καλλιθέα μένω) που να ασχολείται με το αντικείμενο;

Υπ' όψιν! Για να μην παρεξηγούμαι.... Τέτοιες εποχές.....
Γράφοντας 


> ....Και εξακολουθώ, να λέω, ότι θα πέταγα τη σκούφια μου για ένα TV-Πίτσα Πάρτυ με κάποιον Τεχνικό από την παρέα....


*Δεν εννοώ, ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν θα πληρωθεί για τη δουλειά και τα όποια ανταλλακτικά του!!!!!!* (Εννοείται ότι το συζητάμε, αν το κόστος επισκευής υπερβεί το κόστος κάποιας καινούργιας! Όμως και πάλι, ακόμα και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, ο φίλος-μέλος θα πληρωθεί την εργασία του για τη διάγνωση κλπ)
Αντίθετα μάλιστα!!! Εννοώ ως πρόσθετη παροχή~χαβαλέ (εκ μέρους μου) το όποιο 'Πίτσα Πάρτυ' θα του άρεσε.

Απλώς... Σκέφτηκα, ότι προτού πάω γυρεύοντας, στην ευρύτερη γειτονιά, να προτείνω αυτή τη μικρή δουλίτσα σε κάποιον φίλο-μέλος, που θα το έχει ανάγκη (καιροί που είναι). :Wink:

----------


## DGeorge

Αδέλφια Πολλή Καλησπέρα! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Ξανανοίγω το Θέμα για ενημέρωση/πληροφόρηση:
Γείτονας μάστορας την επισκεύασε με 35Ε (αντικατάσταση -απ'όσα μου είπε- των δύο ολοκληρωμένων εξόδου του ήχου.
Κι έτσι όλα καλά!
Ευχαριστώ ξανά, όσους ασχολήθηκαν, για τον χρόνο, αλλα και την ανταπόκρισά τους.
Νά 'σαστε όλοι καλά! :Biggrin:

----------

